# I need alittle info on 300z turbo cars.



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

I have a 87 200sx with the VG30E non turbo 6cyl. I know this is the same motor in the same year 300z's I know that some came turbo. I was wondering if all the turbo stuff from a 300zx would bolt to my motor. I was also wondering if the turbo cars motors were any different? like lower compression for the turbo or forged internals. ANY kind of information about this would help. I also need to find a place that I can purchase this stuff from.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

the vg30e(t) engine from 84-89 was essentially the same (small differences you'd never notice and parts interchange). Turbos had lower compression then nonturbos.


----------

